# Let's see some pictures!



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Lots of folks from the mid-Atlantic are sending in photos of their better catches. I'd like to see some of you folks from the Carolinas and Florida send some pictures in. Let's see 'em!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

You will be the first to get the Pic as soon as I catch something worth taking a picture of.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

You want me to post pics here (on this thread)? I just don't get what "send them in" means. Also, Fishingworks has cut off remote linking so that is slowing me down for a bit. I will find another host and then link up a few nice fish pics I have.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bigshark88, if ya click on Photo Gallery of th left side it gives instructions on how to send your pics to SF to be posted for everybody to see.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

I see, thanks Cdog, I needed some help there to figure out what was going on. I will try to get some Sunshine State pictures into the mix in a little bit here (I am moving this weekend).


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I was thinking that maybe KOZ could send a picture of himself fishing with MiamiFishingBabe, or him with a shark ... either would be fine.

THROW MORE / SOME / ANY? BACK

Jake Ace


----------

